# Summer Cruise at the Turkish Riviera - berths are available



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I wish to let you all know that our club CNCE (Sailing Club of the European Communities) *has berths available* on a fully equipped *Cyclades 43.4 *yacht that will sail *from the 14th till the 28th of July* along the *Lycian coast in Southern Turkey*. I understand that it will be easier for people residing in Europe to participate in the cruise. Those interested are invited to send me a PM so I can provide them with further details.
PS: The cruise is run on a non-profit, non-commercial basis and the cost is shared equally among those on board, skipper included.
Here is the video clip from the cruise last year around the Northern Sporades islands in Greece:




MOVED POST TO CHARTER THREAD...CAM


----------

